# [solved] kein sound von kaffeine bei mpg-video-files

## Yonathan

guten morgen.

habe kürzlich mein gentoo komplett neu gemacht und nun bekomm ich bei videos, die ich mit kaffeine anschauen will keinen sound mehr. habe in den einstlelungen alle video-treiber durchprobiert, aber es kommt kein ton raus. als sound-maschine benutze ich alsa, was problemlos funzt. die kanäle sind auch unmuted, sodass ich musik aus einem mp3-file hören kann. habe kaffeine mit folgenden use-flags emerged:

```
media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="encode gstreamer kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -dvb -vorbis -xcb -xinerama"
```

müsst ihr noch etwas wissen? so fragt und ich werde die infos so schnell wie möglich nachreichen. die suche bei google mit den stichworten: kaffeine mpg 

hat leider nichts zu tage gefördert, noch die forensuche.

in hoffnung auf hilfe

yona

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nun bekomm ich bei videos, die ich mit kaffeine anschauen will keinen sound mehr. habe in den einstlelungen alle video-treiber durchprobiert, aber es kommt kein ton raus. als sound-maschine benutze ich alsa, was problemlos funzt. die kanäle sind auch unmuted, sodass ich musik aus einem mp3-file hören kann

 

Spielst du dieses mp3 file auch mit Kaffeine ab?  

Bekommst du Ton von den Videos mit anderen Anwendungen? 

Sind alle Videos betroffen, oder nur solche mit einem bestimmten Tonformat? 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## franzf

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> Habe kaffeine mit folgenden use-flags emerged:
> 
> ```
> media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="encode gstreamer kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -dvb -vorbis -xcb -xinerama"
> ```
> ...

 

Interessanter wären die USE-Flags mit denen du media-libs/xine-lib gebaut hast, denn das verwendet kaffeine als backend.

----------

## revargne

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> [...]habe in den einstlelungen alle video-treiber durchprobiert, aber es kommt kein ton raus. [...]

 

Die Video Treiber haben pauschal ja mal gar nichts mit dem Ton zu tun. Was für eine Tonspur liegt unter dem mpg? 

In Kaffeine 'Abspielgerät -> Stück-Info'.

Außerdem, wie franzf schrieb, die Use-Flags von xine-lib überprüfen. Dabei auf das Flag mad achten, das wird gerne vergessen....

Und dazu natürlich noch die libmad mergen  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *revargne wrote:*   

>  *Yonathan wrote:*   [...]habe in den einstlelungen alle video-treiber durchprobiert, aber es kommt kein ton raus. [...] 
> 
> Die Video Treiber haben pauschal ja mal gar nichts mit dem Ton zu tun. Was für eine Tonspur liegt unter dem mpg? 
> 
> In Kaffeine 'Abspielgerät -> Stück-Info'.
> ...

 

sollte libmad nicht mitinstalliert werden wenn das mad useflag für xine-lib gesetz ist  :Wink: 

----------

## revargne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> sollte libmad nicht mitinstalliert werden wenn das mad useflag für xine-lib gesetz ist 

 

Möglich... möglich...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SirLD

tjaja... ein ähnliches problem (kein sound aber anders proggi) hatte ich auch: wie schon gesagt: useflags für xine-lib korrigieren (bei mir wars a52 glaub ich).

danach einfach 

```
emerge world -uDN
```

und fertig  :Smile: 

----------

## Yonathan

vielen dank für die vielen tips.

xine-lib ist bislang nur mit:

```
media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X alsa dvd ipv6 nls opengl theora truetype win32codecs xvmc -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mad -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -real -samba -sdl -speex -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xv" 
```

kompiliert gewesen. werd das mal anpassen und dann hör ich ja, was bei rausgekommen ist  :Smile: 

lg yona

edit: ok, jetzt geht alles. danke nochmal

----------

## franzf

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> xine-lib ist bislang nur mit:
> 
> ```
> media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X alsa dvd ipv6 nls opengl theora truetype win32codecs xvmc -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mad -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -real -samba -sdl -speex -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xv" 
> ```
> ...

 

Super wenns jetzt klappt  :Smile: 

Wenn du DVDs mit Ton anschauen willst, ist das a52-Flag noch wichtig! Setz es global, denn neben xine-lib verwenden das auch noch mplayer und vlc (von denen weiß ich es zumindest  :Smile: )

----------

